# Partition ubuntu sur DD externe



## MagicLudovic (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voici les données du "problème" : 

J'ai un DD externe avec 3 partitions Mac hsf+ .

Sur une des partitions, je voudrai installer Ubuntu ...
Je boot sur un live CD, mais lorsque je veux installer Ubuntu sur une partition ( de 100Go ) en manuel, je n'y arrive pas . ( en auto, il veux me formater le DD en totalité pou installer ubuntu, ce que je ne veux pas ) 
L'utilitaire de partition me dis : " Aucun système n'a été choisis comme racine. Veuillez corriger celà à partir du menu partitionnement "

Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance .

Ludo.


----------



## claud (17 Novembre 2009)

On ne peut pas installer ubuntu sur un DDE (partitionné ou non)(ça ne boote pas) sauf de la manière (détournée) suivante (que j'ai utilisée) : sur une partition d'un DDE j'avais installé un Leopard minimum avec Fusion 2 et en virtualisation j'avais un superbe ubuntu impeccable et totalement opérationnel.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Décembre 2009)

regarde donc là http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/ubuntu-sur-dd-externe-287877.html#post5306283 , on vient de me donner là solution...


----------



## claud (4 Décembre 2009)

Merci, formidable !


----------

